# と共に nuances



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. At first glance, I thought it was a simple mistake that editor did, but I have to consult you. Maybe I don`t understand the whole nuances of と共に.
ボクシングの素質に目覚めた少年が、やがて日本JR.チャンピオンとなり、*友情で結ばれた５人のライバルと共に*、挑戦者たちを次々と撃破する。
Although editor wrote "やがて日本JR.チャンピオンとなり、*友情で結ばれた５人のライバルと共に", *the fact is that the champion fights in the same team with 4 colleague/rivals. So, I imagine the right sentence would be *ボクシングの素質に目覚めた少年が、やがて日本JR.チャンピオンとなり、友情で結ばれた4人のライバルと共に、挑戦者たちを次々と撃破する. *
The original sentence implies that there are 6 fighters, no?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

やがれ？
→やがて？


----------



## Kenshiromusou

やがて


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> ボクシングの素質に目覚めた少年が、やがて日本JR.チャンピオンとなり、*友情で結ばれた５人のライバルと共に*、挑戦者たちを次々と撃破する。
> 
> The original sentence implies that there are 6 fighters, no?



I think you are right.  Maybe the writer meant to say 友情で結ばれた５人のライバル*が共に*...  共に can mean together, side by side, etc., as in 共に働く.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

gengo said:


> I think you are right.  Maybe the writer meant to say 友情で結ばれた５人のライバル*が共に*...  共に can mean together, side by side, etc., as in 共に働く.


gengoさん、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't know what's going on in your context because I cannot imagine "team competition" in boxing, and at the same time, it is a series of "title defense match." And they are still teenagers...?  Of course, anything can happen in fiction though.

Anyway, it can make sense if "友情で結ばれた5人のライバル" has already become a "proper noun" in the context.
"友情で結ばれた5人のライバル" should consist of 5 members including the main character himself/herself.
However, you may be correct.
It totally depends on that mysterious context.


ゆうべの8時のテレビ番組で3時のヒロインを見た。
「3時のヒロイン」is a proper noun.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I don't know what's going on in your context because I cannot imagine "team competition" in boxing, and at the same time, it is a series of "title defense match." And they are still teenagers...?  Of course, anything can happen in fiction though.
> 
> Anyway, it makes sense if "5人のライバル" has already become a "proper noun" in the context.
> "5人のライバル" should consist of 5 members including the main character himself/herself.
> However, you may be correct. It depends on that mysterious context.
> 
> ゆうべの8時のテレビ番組で3時のヒロインを見た。


Ah, SoLaTiDobermanさん, it's about the 5 men of national boxing team. They are mates, of course, but, ultimately, it's like 北斗神拳の一子相伝, since just one man will be the world champion.
When I saw this phrase, I thought they meant  ボクシングの素質に目覚めた少年が、やがて日本JR.チャンピオンとなり、*友情で結ばれた4人のライバルと共に*、挑戦者たちを次々と撃破する or the same as gengoさん. But I still had that 0,1% of demoniac doubt😈, questioning myself... maybe I don't understand *と共に... *
Thank you very much, my friend.


----------



## Flaminius

Syntactically, it is desirable to have the same subject for all verbs in the sentence, e.g., チャンピョンとなる, and 挑戦者を撃破する.  The と共に, not が共に, is the key for the stylistics.  Properly, the text should read, 友情で結ばれた4人のライバルと共に.


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> Syntactically, it is desirable to have the same subject for all verbs in the sentence, e.g., チャンピョンとなる, and 挑戦者を撃破する.  The と共に, not が共に, is the key for the stylistics.  Properly, the text should read, 友情で結ばれた4人のライバルと共に.



Yes, that makes sense, because 少年が modifies the later verb as well.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

中居正広は、今年の12月、腐れ縁のSMAPの5人のメンバーと共に、武道館で1回きりの年越しコンサートを開催すると電撃発表した。

In this context, I think the member would be 中居正広、香取慎吾、草彅剛、稲垣吾郎、木村拓哉, and never think of the possibility 森且行 would be included in as the 6th member.

I don't think it's necessary to correct it as:
中居正広は、今年の12月、腐れ縁のSMAPの5人のメンバー*が*共に、武道館で1回きりの年越しコンサートを開催すると電撃発表した。
The original one メンバー*と*共に can work completely, I think.
And actually, I prefer to the と共に version, which sounds more natural to my ears.


cf) 中居正広は、今年の12月、腐れ縁のSMAPの*他の5人（←this should be corrected as 他の4人）*のメンバーと共に、武道館で1回きりの年越しコンサートを開催すると電撃発表した。

This interpretation comes from the history, background and context regarding the group named SMAP.
This is the reason why I insist that it totally depends on the context.

And the original Japanese explanation still doesn't make sense to me. It was poorly written and confusing, as if the five members can be the champions together in the end.
Therefore, I advise the writer to re-write it totally instead of just correcting 5人 to 4人.

(I do understand the other members' way of thinking, of course. )


----------

